# We remembered it being hard, just not THIS hard!



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

A dozen years ago I moved to DC and started looking for folks to ride long with. In So-Cal where I moved from I was into Double Centuries and very long MTB rides. I figured there had to be similar riding available on the East Coast, I just had to find the right mix of riders and routes. 

Took a year or so of mostly doing club rides before we saw a small notice in the club newsletter for a long ride in the boonies of the "Neck" of Maryland. It was going to include long sections of dirt, stream crossings and lots of steep nasty climbs. Not to mention the almost unrideable downhills. 

Now that is what I was talking about!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

A lot of good things came out of that bike ride for us.

We met some great folks who we rode with for years and slowly learned our way around the area like few do.

As a direct result of that ride (we did it on MTBs) I got Miss M her first custom; a Rivendell All-rounder. I quit riding West Coast style Double Century bikes (pretty much just a racing bike with a bit wider gear range) and started riding much more versatile steel bikes.

And we got crazy fit. Not the fast kind of fit but the go hard all day (and tomorrow too) and don't worry about the terrain or surface kind of fit.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

I applaud your stopping to fish mid-way through- definitely my kind of ride


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

saf-t said:


> I applaud your stopping to fish mid-way through- definitely my kind of ride


Mid-way?

Heck, that was only 10 miles into it!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Anyway, when we were discussing where to ride this week Miss M pulled out that old route slip and said, "Why don't we see if anything has changed with this one...."

Well for one thing we are 12 years older.  

But we gave it a shot.

Only this time we took our All-Rounders instead of the MTBs.

It started out great and on most of the ride the bikes made sense. But on those long dirt climbs and descents it was kind of sketchy (to say the least :yikes: ).

When we got to lunch I was close to cooked. It took me a good 30 miles to recover (the ice cream helped!).

We were having a great time, although Miss M did complain some about the wet socks. 

We were both bummed that our favorite pie stop was closed and up for auction.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We were flying the last 20 miles and having a great time.

Ended up finishing a couple of hours faster than we did 12 years ago.

Sure were hungry though.

We decided we want to do this one a couple more times before we head south for the winter.

That should get us back into riding shape all right! :thumbsup:

Just got to talk a couple of other suckers into doing it with us.

Anyone got a cyclo-cross bike?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MB1 said:


> ...Anyone got a cyclo-cross bike?


And some rags? :eek6:


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

I'll go ahead and say it so no one else has to: As you age, some things get harder and some things don't.  

Inspiring pics as always!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Now that looks like fun!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

When Miss M breaks out her "geared" bike, I know I'm out of my league and I'll just stay on the porch.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Looks like a fun filled weekend. Great pics.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

If I had known about that kind of riding, and had time to learn about it, when I was stationed in the DC area, I would have never left. But alas, I have to settle for central Florida, and planning for the Sebring 12 hour ride next Feb!


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

It has been some time since I last went exploring the countryside... Where's my maps?

:thumbsup:


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I got a cyclo-cross bike and that looks like a helluva ride but I live in Colorado now.

Hepburn's is closed?!? How sad!


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG, that looks like fun!

*has a 'cross bike*


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I think that is the first bikini shot you've posted! 

But this one is my favorite:










If I lived out there I'd find a way to meet you. I wish I could.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

llama31 said:


> ...Hepburn's is closed?!? How sad!


The ol' man had an aneurysm this spring and is having long slow recovery. The daughters seem to have decided to sell the place.

Up for auction August 13th.

Sad indeed.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Becky said:


> ...*has a 'cross bike*


Yes, but are you sufficiently crazed?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*cool*

Did you have your building permits?

Yes, a west coast style double century bike would not be good for that. 

Here is something you might be interested in out here, though:

http://www.adventurecorps.com/rrr/index.html


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Absolutely outstanding. Looking at the route I have to wonder about route finding..

Mens sana in corpore sano

orandum est ut sit mens sana in corpore sano.
fortem posce animum mortis terrore carentem,
qui spatium uitae extremum inter munera ponat
naturae, qui ferre queat quoscumque labores,
nesciat irasci, cupiat nihil et potiores
Herculis aerumnas credat saeuosque labores
et uenere et cenis et pluma Sardanapalli.
monstro quod ipse tibi possis dare; semita certe
tranquillae per uirtutem patet unica uitae.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

oh man you are singing my song! luuurv that kinda riding... hard to find people around here to do those rides with; they are all afraid of asploding their crabon.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*spellcheck?*



fasteddy07 said:


> Absolutely outstanding. Looking at the route I have to wonder about route finding..
> 
> Mens sana in corpore sano
> 
> ...


Man, you need spellcheck bigtime


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Yes, but are you sufficiently crazed?


Crazed, yes. Sufficiently fit to ride like you and Miss M do, prolly not


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

man that looks like a good time.


----------

